# HOP IN PORTLAND



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

MAN ITS GOING DOWN HOP,CHILL,SOCIALIZE WHATEVER COME HANG OUT
SHIT WE WILL EVEN BBQ IN THIS BITCH!
SATURDAY DEC 1. FOR INFO CALL 503 327 4193OR 360 693 8376.
LEAVE THE BULLSHIT AT HOME!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 03:43 PM~9309680
> *MAN ITS GOING DOWN HOP,CHILL,SOCIALIZE WHATEVER COME HANG OUT
> SHIT WE WILL EVEN BBQ IN THIS BITCH!
> SATURDAY DEC 1. FOR INFO CALL 503 327 4193OR 360 693 8376.
> ...


best of luck with it bro :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

where and what time ?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

x2


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Nov 26 2007, 04:20 PM~9309990
> *where and what time ?
> *


TO BE ANNOUNCED BEFORE SATURDAY KEEP WATCH, HAVE THE CARS READY TO PLAY ITS 4 SURE.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

All this winter parking lot hopping, is reminding me of when I did a few shows, and everyone just hopped, they all got down for fun, I'm loving it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 04:59 PM~9310305
> *All this winter parking lot hopping, is reminding me of when I did a few shows, and everyone just hopped, they all got down for fun, I'm loving it. :thumbsup:
> *


ME TOO IT DONT STOP HOMEBOY I EVEN HAVE BIG CASPER ROLLIN OUT THE 60 DROP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 05:01 PM~9310319
> *ME TOO IT DONT STOP HOMEBOY I EVEN HAVE BIG CASPER ROLLIN OUT THE 60 DROP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 FUCKIN SHIT I HATE NOT BEING ABLE TO DRIVE,SHIT I WOULD STOMP ON THE GAS AND BE THERE AS SOON AS IM OFF WORK JUST TO KICK IT,

TELL BIG CASPER I SAID WHASSUP.. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

EVERYBODY GOTS TO COME!!! DUEING IT BIG


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 05:41 PM~9310680
> *EVERYBODY GOTS TO COME!!! DUEING IT BIG
> *


AND THOSE OF US THAT CANT ASK PLEASE GET PLENTY OF VIDEO OR PICS..   :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

I BE THERE!
ALL RIDERS FROM SEATTLE SHOULD COME DOWN TO P TOWN, THEY CAME UP TO US, NOW LETS GO SEE WHAT'S UP! WITH THEM, SNOW, RAIN, AND SHINE FUCK IT, IF ANYONE WANNA FOLLOW LET'S MAKE A TIME A CRUZ TO THERE SPOT.
BIGG PROPS TO BIGG KILLA FOR KEEPING THE THANG GOING THAT HOW WE MAKE THE NW LOWRIDER SHIT BIGG MAN PEPS ARE SEEING THIS SHIT AND THEY ARE GETTING MORE INTO IT THE MORE THEY SEE THE OTHERS START TO LOVE IT! BIGG PROPS!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 26 2007, 06:04 PM~9310905
> *I BE THERE!
> ALL RIDERS FROM SEATTLE SHOULD COME DOWN TO  P TOWN,  THEY CAME UP TO US, NOW LETS GO SEE WHAT'S UP! WITH THEM, SNOW, RAIN, AND SHINE FUCK IT,  IF ANYONE WANNA FOLLOW LET'S MAKE A TIME A CRUZ TO THERE SPOT.
> BIGG PROPS TO BIGG KILLA FOR KEEPING THE THANG GOING THAT HOW WE MAKE THE NW LOWRIDER SHIT BIGG MAN PEPS ARE SEEING THIS SHIT AND THEY ARE GETTING MORE INTO IT THE MORE THEY SEE THE OTHERS START TO LOVE IT! BIGG PROPS!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

i
[/quote]
CHRIS YOU GONNA MAKE IT WITH THAT LS? I SEEN YOU ON THA SWITCH :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 26 2007, 06:04 PM~9310905
> *I BE THERE!
> ALL RIDERS FROM SEATTLE SHOULD COME DOWN TO  P TOWN,  THEY CAME UP TO US, NOW LETS GO SEE WHAT'S UP! WITH THEM, SNOW, RAIN, AND SHINE FUCK IT,  IF ANYONE WANNA FOLLOW LET'S MAKE A TIME A CRUZ TO THERE SPOT.
> BIGG PROPS TO BIGG KILLA FOR KEEPING THE THANG GOING THAT HOW WE MAKE THE NW LOWRIDER SHIT BIGG MAN PEPS ARE SEEING THIS SHIT AND THEY ARE GETTING MORE INTO IT THE MORE THEY SEE THE OTHERS START TO LOVE IT! BIGG PROPS!
> *


THIS IS HOW IT GOES DOWN OUT HERE!!! IF THEY DIDNT KNOW THEN THEY WILL.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

God is a lowrider, looks like rainy all week, but sunny fri-sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 06:19 PM~9311107
> *God is a lowrider, looks like rainy all week, but sunny fri-sunday. :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR, HEARD TODD HAS IMATATION OSTRICH IN HIS CAR NOW, STILL TRYIN TO BE LIKE DADDY, BUT MY SHIT IS REAL BIRDS.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 06:20 PM~9311133
> *YES SIR, HEARD TODD HAS IMATATION OSTRICH IN HIS CAR NOW, STILL TRYIN TO BE LIKE DADDY, BUT MY SHIT IS REAL BIRDS.
> *


I don't know nothing bout that man.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 06:22 PM~9311160
> *I don't know nothing bout that man.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 06:19 PM~9311107
> *God is a lowrider, looks like rainy all week, but sunny fri-sunday. :biggrin:
> *


SUNNY DAY SKY BLUE ITS GOING DOWN THE WEATHER IS ON OUR SIDE,ID STILL DO IT IF IT SNOWED, THAT WOULD BE A GOOD VIDEO 100" IN THE SNOW


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 06:23 PM~9311179
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 06:25 PM~9311204
> *SUNNY DAY SKY BLUE ITS GOING DOWN THE WEATHER IS ON OUR SIDE,ID STILL DO IT IF IT SNOWED, THAT WOULD BE A GOOD VIDEO 100" IN THE SNOW
> *


Tim gonna do sliding wheelies. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 06:25 PM~9311204
> *SUNNY DAY SKY BLUE ITS GOING DOWN THE WEATHER IS ON OUR SIDE,ID STILL DO IT IF IT SNOWED, THAT WOULD BE A GOOD VIDEO 100" IN THE SNOW
> *


i would love to get that on video.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 06:28 PM~9311256
> *i would love to get that on video.... :biggrin:
> *


Don't be showing six graders at show in tell.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 06:30 PM~9311283
> *Don't be showing six graders at show in tell.
> *


is that what you tell your boys?


lol i been outta school long time homie,since you was rollin that yellow caddy of yours


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

LETS DO THIS SHIT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 07:32 PM~9312164
> *LETS DO THIS SHIT
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

YES SIR ITS ON AND CRACKIN


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 09:19 AM~9315820
> *
> *


Keep me in mind if you end up needing a spot, my homeboy owns a strip mall with a big lit parking lot.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ON DA SET CUZZ!! DELTA PARK FROM 2 TILL WHENEVER FUCK IT.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

Time to chill in the P town!
Should be a lot of fun so let go Seattle!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

around what time is going down


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

JUST HAD TO SEE THIS AGAIN IT MY BEST PIC 








NEW VIDEO SHOULD BE READY THIS WEEKEND


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

SAT, MORNING


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck yall i have to work unfortunately....

some of yall might wanna try the best buffet in washington state though,best deal for the best food stop in..



RED WIND CASINO YALL


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 07:36 PM~9312205
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO LIL HOMIE?


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 27 2007, 09:16 PM~9320636
> *best of luck yall i have to work unfortunately....
> 
> some of yall might wanna try the best buffet in washington state though,best deal for the best food stop in..
> ...


MAN IF I COME TO THAT SPOT I WANNA EAT FREE G


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 27 2007, 09:18 PM~9320666
> *MAN IF I COME TO THAT SPOT I WANNA EAT FREE G
> *


get at me if you headin that way,we will work somethin out..


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 27 2007, 09:48 PM~9320982
> *get at me if you headin that way,we will work somethin out..
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 27 2007, 09:57 PM~9321092
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :around: :rofl:  :barf:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

well i got some homies here in eugene that are down to go,,so we need details homie!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i think they said it might be at delta park, is close by the expo


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

DELTA PARK??? WHAT TIME??WHEN??,,I PLAYED SOCCER THERE!!GOOD THING BURGER KING IS CLOSE BY!!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

WHOS THE COOK AT THE BBQ


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOPEFULLY HOMIE DIRK


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 27 2007, 09:16 PM~9320636
> *best of luck yall i have to work unfortunately....
> 
> some of yall might wanna try the best buffet in washington state though,best deal for the best food stop in..
> ...



that buffet sucks muckleshoot is killin em...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LETS ALL HAVE A GOOD POSITIVE TIME


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 28 2007, 01:50 PM~9325472
> *that buffet sucks muckleshoot is killin em...
> *


Red Wings huh.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

POSSIBLE SNOW??


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 28 2007, 06:25 PM~9326792
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



HIGH OF 37 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is evryone still coming out?


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 28 2007, 06:42 PM~9326925
> *is evryone still coming out?
> *




U HAVE ANY INFO. ON LOCATION YET


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DELTA PARK HOMIE!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

lowridin in the snow,gotta love the NW :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BRING YOUR ICE SKATES !!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

T T T


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

so whos comeing in from seattle


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 28 2007, 05:56 PM~9327048
> *DELTA PARK HOMIE!!
> *


 What Time? What day?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

saturday


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 29 2007, 04:41 PM~9334940
> *saturday
> *


 at 2


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so its going to start at 2 then? and its still going down despite the chance of snow? :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 05:25 PM~9311204
> *SUNNY DAY SKY BLUE ITS GOING DOWN THE WEATHER IS ON OUR SIDE,ID STILL DO IT IF IT SNOWED, THAT WOULD BE A GOOD VIDEO 100" IN THE SNOW
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FEW VOL.6 PICTURES


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

does 2 mean 2 or about mmmm 7


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cancelled due to weather. so mmm 0


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 30 2007, 09:12 PM~9345111
> *cancelled due to weather. so mmm 0
> *


YEAH IT'S OFFICIAL, CANCELLED MUTHA FUCCIN CHRISTMAS... POSTPONED TILL NEXT WEEK DEPENDIN ON WEATHER... STRAIGHT FROM *BIG TIME*.... SORRY 'BOUT THE INCONVIENCE HOLLA... :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Nov 28 2007, 09:56 AM~9323872
> *DELTA PARK??? WHAT TIME??WHEN??,,I PLAYED SOCCER THERE!!GOOD THING BURGER KING IS CLOSE BY!!
> *


billy hook me up with some of that dollar menu stuff


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

OK LET US KNOW WHEN


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn so no show tomorrow then?


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ NO sir


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

never was a show just a ore and wash get together bbq and kick it style.
Not reel fair to the outta towners........... If your local -no snow see you on MLK

new date tba


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 30 2007, 08:56 PM~9345424
> *YEAH IT'S OFFICIAL, CANCELLED MUTHA FUCCIN CHRISTMAS... POSTPONED TILL NEXT WEEK DEPENDIN ON WEATHER... STRAIGHT FROM BIG TIME.... SORRY 'BOUT THE INCONVIENCE HOLLA... :nono:  :nono:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


THAT SUCKS!!!!Iwas looking forword to snow hoppin!! Well if anyone wants to go down there,even for a quick hopp,let me know.Im only 20min away. I will check back on the hour!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

x2, fuk it ill probly still bring pinky out :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 1 2007, 08:53 AM~9347851
> *THAT SUCKS!!!!Iwas looking forword to snow hoppin!!    Well if anyone wants to go down there,even for a quick hopp,let me know.Im only 20min away.  I will check back on the hour!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

N.W. SPIRIT NICE !!!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

i wanted to see 100" in the snow :angry: oh well maybe next time :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 1 2007, 08:44 AM~9348047
> *x2, fuk it ill probly still bring pinky out :biggrin:
> *


O.K,Igive up.Ive been checking this shit all day,probably 25 times. I feel like an idiot that needs to get a life!!!! :angry: OH WELL, I guess I will see you all next weekend! Or MAYBE TOMMORROW????? :biggrin: Ill check back one more time,DAMMM!! There i go again!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

my homeboy droeve past the park earlier this morning and he said there was a few rides there, but when i went and got my car and drove up there everybody had left


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

is there a new date now or what?


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

need hoppers


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

so whens the hop going to be


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Dec 2 2007, 09:45 PM~9359741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would be there in a heartbeat, unfortunately, my tow vehicle got t-boned and is in the body shop. plus, im a poor working class man and its just a little too close to christmas. maybe next year i will be able to come serve you washington boys some bumper!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: looks like its going to be a kick ass show! have fun.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlou_@Dec 2 2007, 01:12 PM~9355402
> *is there a new date now or what?
> *


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Dec 4 2007, 05:22 PM~9373559
> *
> *


keep checkin in and let u know as soon as we can tatoo it for sure , u know how the holiday stuff goes , but we lookin really good as long as we can line up hops and no gets cold feet :ugh: :ugh:  :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Dec 4 2007, 09:35 PM~9376213
> *keep checkin in and let u know as soon as we can tatoo it for sure , u know how the holiday stuff goes , but we lookin really good as long as we can line up hops and no gets cold feet  :ugh:  :ugh:    :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


no one gets cold feet not us so do not get it confused cuzz we stay ready so we aint got to get ready :guns:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Dec 4 2007, 09:40 PM~9376267
> *no one gets cold feet not us so do not get it confused cuzz we stay ready so we aint got to get ready :guns:
> *


hoppin is like recreation to us and we aint duccin no rec...! any hop fades for BIG TIME? OK THEN! ONE :twak:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Dec 4 2007, 08:40 PM~9376267
> *no one gets cold feet not us so do not get it confused cuzz we stay ready so we aint got to get ready :guns:
> *


I like that, WE STAY READY! thats my motto too! anyone who knows me, knows, the first thing i do when i pull it in after a hopp, is plug in the charger and start cookin em!!! because ya never know!!! im ALWAYS READY!!! see you guys sat? hopefully! peace.D.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 5 2007, 03:56 AM~9378147
> *I like that, WE STAY READY! thats my motto too! anyone who knows me, knows, the first thing i do when i pull it in after a hopp, is plug in the charger and start cookin em!!! because ya never know!!! im ALWAYS READY!!! see you guys sat? hopefully! peace.D.
> *


dimond where and when.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 5 2007, 05:56 AM~9378147
> *I like that, WE STAY READY! thats my motto too! anyone who knows me, knows, the first thing i do when i pull it in after a hopp, is plug in the charger and start cookin em!!! because ya never know!!! im ALWAYS READY!!! see you guys sat? hopefully! peace.D.
> *


what up d?your right i can't think of a time when your hopper was not work'in.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Dec 5 2007, 11:37 AM~9380293
> *dimond where and when.
> *


dont get it wrong, i dont call people out. Im 45 yrs old, i dont play games! I was simply in agreement with cowboy, STAY ready, so you dont have to get ready, it makes sense to me! I WILL BE READY SATUDAY,GUARANTEEEEEEED! peace out, D.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 5 2007, 03:42 PM~9381296
> *dont get it wrong, i dont call people out. Im 45 yrs  old, i dont play games! I was simply in agreement with cowboy, STAY ready, so you dont have to get ready, it makes sense to me!  I WILL BE READY SATUDAY,GUARANTEEEEEEED! peace out, D.
> *



whats up DIMOND


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 5 2007, 01:48 PM~9381353
> *whats up DIMOND
> *


whats up aunt jammima, oops! i mean Jeramia, just wastin time. got off work a little early so im makin some plans for the weekend. Arent you still at work? wish i had a job like yours!! nothin better to do than check out the drama on the internet!! you goin sat?? i need a supp. vehicle driver! unless your to GANGSTER to kick it, let me know. see ya .


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

have fun fellas!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 5 2007, 04:13 PM~9382410
> *have fun fellas!!
> *


Arent you goin?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know i cant,i have to work unfortunately..


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I talked to Tim and Villa and no one is going to hop this weekend so i Guess it is time to tear down and comeback better next year. Can't wait for the summer.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 5 2007, 03:59 PM~9381438
> *whats up aunt jammima, oops! i mean Jeramia, just wastin time. got off work a little early so im makin some plans for the weekend. Arent you still at work? wish i had a job like yours!! nothin better to do than check out the drama on the internet!! you goin sat?? i need a supp. vehicle driver!  unless your to GANGSTER to kick it, let me know. see ya .*


going where..?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 5 2007, 08:01 PM~9383580
> *I talked to Tim and Villa and no one is going to hop this weekend so i Guess it is time to tear down and comeback better next year. Can't wait for the summer.
> *


WHATS UP SHANE? :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Wat up Jay i'll call you after school bro congrads agian. :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 5 2007, 06:34 PM~9383941
> *Wat up Jay i'll call you after school bro congrads agian. :biggrin:
> *


ITS A BOY


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Yea a pretty big boy too just like his dad. :roflmao: just kidding.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 5 2007, 06:29 PM~9383894
> *going where..?
> *


APPARENTLY I WAS THINKIN THIS LITTLE GET TOGETHER WAS POST PONE TILL BETTER WEATHER, i guess i miss read it, my bad!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

congrats jay,and lets just hope for a killer 08 season..


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 5 2007, 08:59 PM~9384122
> *congrats jay,and lets just hope for a killer 08 season..
> *


THANKS GUYS ON MONDAY DEC 3 MY GIRL HAD OUR LIL BOY 8LBS 20IN EVERYTHING IS GOING GREAT ....08 WILL BE A GREAT YEAR IN THE NORTHWEST.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 5 2007, 08:48 PM~9384011
> *Yea a pretty big boy too just like his dad.  :roflmao: just kidding.
> *


HATER CUZZ I AINT A JOLLY GREEN GIANT :biggrin: 

HEY SHANE WHEN YOU GONNA HAVE SOME KIDS ? :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 5 2007, 08:35 PM~9385138
> *THANKS GUYS ON MONDAY DEC 3 MY GIRL HAD OUR LIL BOY 8LBS 20IN EVERYTHING IS GOING GREAT  ....08 WILL BE A GREAT YEAR IN THE NORTHWEST.
> *




:cheesy: congrats.....!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks huey :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 5 2007, 09:35 PM~9385138
> *THANKS GUYS ON MONDAY DEC 3 MY GIRL HAD OUR LIL BOY 8LBS 20IN EVERYTHING IS GOING GREAT  ....08 WILL BE A GREAT YEAR IN THE NORTHWEST.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 5 2007, 09:35 PM~9385138
> *THANKS GUYS ON MONDAY DEC 3 MY GIRL HAD OUR LIL BOY 8LBS 20IN EVERYTHING IS GOING GREAT  ....08 WILL BE A GREAT YEAR IN THE NORTHWEST.
> *



congrats


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 5 2007, 09:36 PM~9385663
> *thanks huey  :thumbsup:
> *



ya man, the wife and i are in process of adopting a baby from el salvador 
so hopefully ill also have something to post up soon


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 5 2007, 09:39 PM~9385178
> *HATER CUZZ I AINT A JOLLY GREEN GIANT    :biggrin:
> 
> HEY SHANE WHEN YOU GONNA HAVE SOME KIDS ? :biggrin:
> *


I do have a kid fool it's in my garage.  Na i won't have one for a while bro. I'll just let you keep poping them out.


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 5 2007, 10:36 PM~9385663
> *thanks huey  :thumbsup:
> *


congradulations on your lil boy and a new life in this world that is so beautiful Bro holla at me cause i dont have your number and ill pm u it :angel: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 6 2007, 06:56 PM~9391702
> *ya man, the wife and i are in process of adopting a baby from el salvador
> so hopefully ill also have something to post up soon
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Dec 6 2007, 10:20 AM~9387805
> *congrats
> *



THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Dec 7 2007, 12:03 AM~9394536
> *congradulations on your lil boy and a new life in this world that is so beautiful Bro    holla at me cause i dont have your number and ill pm u it  :angel:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



GOOD LOOKIN COWBOY uffin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 6 2007, 08:09 PM~9392403
> *I do have a kid fool it's in my garage.    Na i won't have one for a while bro. I'll just let you keep poping them out.
> *


IM DONE HOMIE..HEY SHANE I THOUGHT YOU WERE BUGGIN ME ABOUT THE CAR BUT YOU JUST GOT ME FOCUSED NOW... :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Dec 6 2007, 10:05 AM~9387713
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY NORTHWEST IS THERE GONNA BE ANOTHER HOP..WHEN I WENT TO SEATTLE IT WAS PRETTY TIGHT .....


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 11 2007, 12:08 AM~9424014
> *HEY NORTHWEST IS THERE GONNA BE ANOTHER HOP..WHEN I WENT TO SEATTLE IT WAS PRETTY TIGHT .....
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 11 2007, 01:08 AM~9424014
> *HEY NORTHWEST IS THERE GONNA BE ANOTHER HOP..WHEN I WENT TO SEATTLE IT WAS PRETTY TIGHT .....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

damn no response ? no rider he's always on here ?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 12 2007, 09:44 PM~9441281
> *damn no response ? no rider he's always on here ?
> *


whos rider :cheesy:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHATS UP juiced67impala ?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Dec 12 2007, 10:08 PM~9441438
> *whos rider :cheesy:
> *


*THE SHIT*
Member

Posts: 69
Joined: Jan 2007
From: NE
Car Club: ELVIN



WHOS THE SHIT? 
ELVIN CAR CLUB?? UNDER YOUR AVI..... THATS MY DADS NAME AND MY MIDDLE NAME- YOU REALLY ARE WEIRD DUD. YOU WANT AN AUTOGRAPH?

I TAKE THAT VERY PERSONAL. 

KEEP RUINING THE GAME....

OVBIOUSLY THERE A PROBLEM CAUSE YOUR NOT WORTHY 2 ROLL MY FAMILY NAME OR THE M
HATER.


I SEE WHY PEOPLE ARE DROPPIN OUT. TWEEDY BIRD


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT THE HELL BIG J????????????????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM FROM JUSDIPPINBLVDFRONTLINELIQUIDASSESTSJENDAS503RIDERS
CAR CLUB..... :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 13 2007, 11:17 AM~9444860
> *IM FROM JUSDIPPINBLVDFRONTLINELIQUIDASSESTSJENDAS503RIDERS
> CAR CLUB..... :biggrin:
> *


dont put my fuckin name in your mouth again. i asked you to be cool and you still run your mouth


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 13 2007, 11:17 AM~9444860
> *IM FROM JUSDIPPINBLVDFRONTLINELIQUIDASSESTSJENDAS503RIDERS
> CAR CLUB..... :biggrin:
> *


so now your talking shit about all these people,your fuckin crazy. :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 13 2007, 10:17 AM~9444474
> *THE SHIT
> Member
> 
> ...


who cares who the shit is :cheesy: just remember your a joke hatter.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I GOT FRIENDS FROM ALL THEM CLUBS THATS N.W. HISTORY. SORRY MIKE IF I OFFENDED YOU. YOU HAVE A GOOD HOLIDAY!!

THIS GUY GONE WAY OVER BOARD THIS TIME................

PUT ME ON BLAST THE SHIT I SOOO DONE WITH YOU. 
YOU SMELL LIKE A PIG. SO DO OR DONT HAVE A CAR?? IS IT BLACK AND WHITE?
I WANT TO MEET UP TONIGHT AND STRAIGHTEN THIS OUT PUNK.
WHEN AND WHERE???

IN 15 YRS OF THIS SPORT YOU THE LOWEST I HEARD FROM....

50 OF YOUR POSTS ARE DIRECTED TO ME, YOU GOT MORE SHIT ON ME LET LOOSE NO BODY


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COPONE YOU KNOW THIS CLOWN?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 13 2007, 03:11 PM~9445780
> *COPONE YOU KNOW THIS CLOWN?
> *


i ain't in it.i just watch but, i'm not going to buy a ticket.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ILL TAKE THAT AS A MAYBE....


OH I NEVER HAVE SHIT IN MY MOUTH. GIVE ME YOUR NAME SO I CAN PUT MY TEETH AROUND IT.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 13 2007, 03:43 PM~9446053
> *ILL TAKE THAT AS A MAYBE....
> OH I  NEVER HAVE SHIT IN MY MOUTH. GIVE ME YOUR NAME SO I CAN PUT MY TEETH AROUND IT.
> *


no i don't know the dude. like i said i ain't in it.my name is not in your mouth and your name ain't in mine.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

wasup tony, hey man you got any clean 90s tailights?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

or any rocker panels?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I GOT A SET OF OUTER 2DR ROCKERS NOT SURE OF CONDITION, HIT UP
I WILL GIVE THEM TO YOU LIKE A REAL RIDER DOES.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU KNOW WHAT IM GUNNA "HOP" OUT THIS TOPIC CAUSE IM IN A LOOSING BATTLE AND ITS JUST BRINGING NEGATIVITY..... IT WAS GOING GOOD FOR A WHILE- I REALLY THINK WASHINGTON AND OREGON ARE REALLY UNITING WHICH IS GREAT TO SEE FINALLY BURIERS BROKEN, sorry I didnt post sooner big J congrats one your baby... youve been down with me since day 1. you doin good my friend.
THANK YOU 2 ALL THE PEEPS THAT DO SUPPORT.

HAPPY HOLIDAYZ


- HATERS STOP HIDING. 

ANYONE WHO KNOWS THE TRUE IDENTITY OF "THE SHIT"
PLEASE HIT ME UP- I WILL MAKE IT WORTH YOUR WHILE.

D.T.A. 08 PEACE OUT.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

So much peice in the 503


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 13 2007, 09:39 PM~9449153
> *So much  peice in the 503
> *


whats up big tony ?


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 14 2007, 12:36 AM~9450588
> *whats up big tony ?
> *


damn if me an tony have peace anyone can...from a rider to another...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Dec 13 2007, 11:43 PM~9450627
> *damn if me an tony have peace anyone can...from a rider to another...
> *


What you two share is called homosexuality.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: no thats u an him im not in it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 13 2007, 10:59 PM~9450718
> *What you two share is called homosexuality.
> *


Shit you the one always trying to fuck belly the kid fool and you the one with the rash hands :uh:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 14 2007, 01:05 AM~9450752
> *Shit you the one always trying to fuck belly the kid fool and you the one with the rash hands :uh:
> *


and chicks w/dicks... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Ryan chill go back to the old days man


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 14 2007, 02:54 AM~9451233
> *Ryan chill go back to the old days man
> 
> 
> ...



damn rider with the loc's :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anyone going to majestics new year?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 15 2007, 01:39 AM~9457871
> *anyone going to majestics new year?
> *


  I wish.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 15 2007, 03:31 PM~9460267
> *  I wish.
> *


x2


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

spring break will be good :biggrin: march 30.nothing but good times.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

was going down the 30th


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 22 2007, 11:16 PM~9512345
> *was going down the 30th
> *


X-2,????????????


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 23 2007, 11:44 AM~9514287
> *X-2,????????????
> *


ITS A BIG SECRET
the crew has new cars coming out
THEN THERE IS SOME WHO ARE JUST GOING HIGHER


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 23 2007, 12:55 PM~9515096
> *ITS A BIG SECRET
> the crew has new cars coming out
> THEN THERE IS SOME WHO ARE JUST GOING HIGHER
> *


RIGHT , RIGHT,-- It's sooooo secret , that people who dont even know about it , get accused of tellin' people about it!!!!!I would rather ride solo , than with people like that!!!!KIDS-GAMES!!! I aint into it !! D-


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 23 2007, 02:42 PM~9515420
> *RIGHT , RIGHT,-- It's sooooo secret , that people who dont even know about it , get accused of tellin' people about it!!!!!I would rather ride solo , than with people like that!!!!KIDS-GAMES!!! I aint into it !!  D-
> *


THE BIGGEST SECRET OF ALL THOUGH IS THAT ON MARCH 30TH
AND AFTER IM SERVING ASSES UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO NAMES, THEY KNOW


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 23 2007, 01:48 PM~9515457
> *THE BIGGEST SECRET OF ALL THOUGH IS THAT ON MARCH 30TH
> AND AFTER IM SERVING ASSES UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO NAMES, THEY KNOW
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 23 2007, 02:55 PM~9515096
> *ITS A BIG SECRET
> the crew has new cars coming out
> THEN THERE IS SOME WHO ARE JUST GOING HIGHER
> *



no secret we just wanna start the year off good.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 23 2007, 03:08 PM~9515564
> *no secret we just wanna start the year off good.. :biggrin:
> *


IM SENDING YOU ALL HOME SINGLE HANDEDLY


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 23 2007, 03:30 PM~9515714
> *IM SENDING YOU ALL HOME  SINGLE HANDEDLY
> *


 YEAH BIG I


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 23 2007, 04:31 PM~9515724
> *YEAH BIG I
> *


WE WILL HAVE TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS :biggrin: 

ITS ALL FOR THE FUN OF IT I AINT TALKIN SHIT TO ANYBODY..
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 23 2007, 03:32 PM~9515739
> *WE WILL HAVE TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS  :biggrin:
> 
> ITS ALL FOR THE FUN OF IT I AINT TALKIN SHIT TO ANYBODY..
> ...


IT IS FOR FUN,PERIOD...
IMPALAS GBODYSINGLES GBODYDOUBLES WE GOT YOU.BE READY TO START HEARING SHIT ON THE BUMPER AT 3:00 AM IN FRONT OF ALL YOUR HOUSES.
YEAH AND ITS STILL I 4 LIFE.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 23 2007, 02:55 PM~9515096
> *ITS A BIG SECRET
> the crew has new cars coming out
> THEN THERE IS SOME WHO ARE JUST GOING HIGHER
> *



HERE IS THE DEAL KILLA KEEPS CALLING BIG MIKE WANTING A HOP SO BIG MIKES 63 IMPALA WILL BE DONE BY MARCH 30TH 2008 FOR A FRIENDLY HOP NO DRAMA. BIG MIKES 63 IMPALA VS BIG KILLAS 64 IMPALA

JUST WANNA HOP FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 23 2007, 03:43 PM~9515814
> *HERE IS THE DEAL KILLA KEEPS CALLING BIG MIKE WANTING A HOP SO BIG MIKES 63 IMPALA WILL BE DONE BY MARCH 30TH 2008 FOR A FRIENDLY HOP NO DRAMA.  BIG MIKES 63 IMPALA VS BIG KILLAS 64 IMPALA
> 
> JUST WANNA HOP FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT
> *


HOP MY 64 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MIKE :roflmao: :roflmao: OK, WELL IM READY NOW,AND HAVE BEEN. I WAS CALLING ABOUT THE SINGLE GATE HOP NOT A IMPALA, SHOWS WHAT YOU KNOW HUH,BUT I WILL BRING IT OUT AND GOBBLE HIM NO PROB. SHIT BETTER BE TIGHT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

THE INDIVIDUALS HOMIE


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 23 2007, 02:51 PM~9515865
> *HOP MY 64 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MIKE :roflmao:  :roflmao: OK, WELL IM READY NOW,AND HAVE BEEN. I WAS CALLING ABOUT THE SINGLE GATE HOP NOT A IMPALA, SHOWS WHAT YOU KNOW HUH,BUT I WILL BRING IT OUT AND GOBBLE HIM NO PROB. SHIT BETTER BE TIGHT.
> *


WELL THERE IT IS RIGHT THERE !!!See how people can jump to the wrong conclusions???NOW, WHO'S BEEN TALKIN' TO WHO ????


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 23 2007, 04:13 PM~9515977
> *WELL THERE IT IS RIGHT THERE !!!See how people can jump to the wrong conclusions???NOW, WHO'S BEEN TALKIN' TO WHO ????
> *


YES SIR.WERE ABOUT REAL SHIT HOPPIN CARS AND SHIT
THESE MUTHAFUCKAZ IS PLAYIN HOUSE AND SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 23 2007, 03:43 PM~9515814
> *HERE IS THE DEAL KILLA KEEPS CALLING BIG MIKE WANTING A HOP SO BIG MIKES 63 IMPALA WILL BE DONE BY MARCH 30TH 2008 FOR A FRIENDLY HOP NO DRAMA.  BIG MIKES 63 IMPALA VS BIG KILLAS 64 IMPALA
> 
> JUST WANNA HOP FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT
> *


THESE MOTHAFUCKAS HAVE A SUPPORT GROUP GOIN
FOR THE PEOPLE WHO HATE KILLA THE MOST. 

YOU CATS MIGHT AS WELL START

WEHATE
KILLA
CARCLUB

YOU CAN RUN YOUR PLAQUES JUST LIKE THAT.

BY THE WAY IF YOUR INTERESTED IN GOING TO A MEETING CALL MIKE OR JAY.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

WHAT IT DEW MR 509 RIDER :wave:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 23 2007, 05:25 PM~9516031
> *THESE MOTHAFUCKAS HAVE A SUPPORT GROUP GOIN
> FOR THE PEOPLE WHO HATE KILLA THE MOST.
> 
> ...



come on ow no one hates you homie its all for fun....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 23 2007, 05:26 PM~9516035
> *WHAT IT DEW MR 509 RIDER :wave:
> *


Whats up homie.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 23 2007, 05:24 PM~9516320
> *Whats up homie.
> *


THE PAINT ON YOUR 5TH WHEEL KIT IS DOPE SHIT.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 23 2007, 06:40 PM~9516410
> *THE PAINT ON YOUR 5TH WHEEL KIT IS DOPE SHIT.
> *


Thanks man just trying to step my game up, cant wait to get the whole roof patterned out next.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 23 2007, 05:42 PM~9516427
> *Thanks man just trying to step my game up, cant wait to get the whole roof patterned out next.
> *


POST PICS WHEN YOU DO IT ITS LOOKIN GOOD,THE Z'S TOO


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 23 2007, 07:05 PM~9516565
> *POST PICS WHEN YOU DO IT ITS LOOKIN GOOD,THE Z'S TOO
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Happy Holidays to EVERYONE


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 23 2007, 05:21 PM~9516647
> *Happy Holidays to EVERYONE
> *


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 23 2007, 05:21 PM~9516647
> *Happy Holidays to EVERYONE
> *




x2
tone you still got that bike.......for sale..??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 23 2007, 08:43 PM~9518004
> *x2
> tone you still got that bike.......for sale..??
> *


My Harely???


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 23 2007, 09:55 PM~9518399
> *My Harely???
> *



yep, that one...unless....how many bikes you own.....???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 23 2007, 11:29 PM~9518823
> *yep, that one...unless....how many bikes you own.....???
> *


The one you saw is gone


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 24 2007, 12:29 AM~9519110
> *The one you saw is gone
> *





:0 ... you keep it movin huh.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 24 2007, 11:41 PM~9526137
> *:0 ... you keep it movin huh.
> *


Yep it was a 07 with 437 miles on it when i sold it ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE NORTHWEST !


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 23 2007, 02:42 PM~9515420
> *RIGHT , RIGHT,-- It's sooooo secret , that people who dont even know about it , get accused of tellin' people about it!!!!!I would rather ride solo , than with people like that!!!!KIDS-GAMES!!! I aint into it !!  D-
> *


Exactly the words i was gonna write lol.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 23 2007, 04:58 PM~9516212
> *come on ow no one hates you homie its all for fun....
> *


Is your car gonna be ready march 30?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 26 2007, 05:02 PM~9536078
> *Is your car gonna be ready march 30?
> *



I DONT HAVE A CAR :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 26 2007, 05:02 PM~9536078
> *Is your car gonna be ready march 30?
> *




MARCH 30TH 2015


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 23 2007, 04:25 PM~9516031
> *THESE MOTHAFUCKAS HAVE A SUPPORT GROUP GOIN
> FOR THE PEOPLE WHO HATE KILLA THE MOST.
> 
> ...


YOU ARE CRAZY HOMIE, BUT THAT I LIKE! IM WIT YOU KILLA YOU MY MUTHA FUCCEN BOY ,,LET SERVE THEY ASS THEN, CUZZ THAT'S WHAT IT DO! AND AS LONG AS THEY HATE THEN YOU DOING SOMETHING RIGHT! IT'S WHEN THEY STOP HATEN IS WHEN YOU GOT PROBLEMS , PLUS IT'S ONLY YOUR FANCLUB GROWING BRO! WE STILL HAVE THE SAME MAIN OBJECTIVE AND ITS TO HOP AND RIDE SO LET'S DO THE DAMN THANG , EVERYBODY! HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE"REAL" TRUE LOWRIDAS !


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 26 2007, 06:06 PM~9536959
> *MARCH 30TH 2015
> *


DONT TRIP, JUST HOP, RIDE , SLIDE , AND DIP!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Dec 26 2007, 07:10 PM~9537004
> *DONT TRIP, JUST HOP, RIDE , SLIDE , AND DIP!
> *



ITS ALL GOOD BIG HOMIE :thumbsup: ALL IM TRYING TO DO IS BE POSITIVE AND PEOPLE JUST KEEP HATEING...THEY WILL KNOW WHEN MY CAR IS DONE...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 26 2007, 05:02 PM~9536078
> *Is your car gonna be ready march 30?
> *



NICK IM JUST TRYING TO BE POSITIVE :thumbsup:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 26 2007, 06:22 PM~9537099
> *NICK IM JUST TRYING TO BE POSITIVE  :thumbsup:
> *


JUST KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO HOMIE, CUZZ SOMETIME POSITIVE DOESN'T GET RESULTS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87+Dec 26 2007, 06:17 PM~9537053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the fuck is talking shit? I just asked a question, and you calling me a hater. I was just curious, but now I don't want to know cause I could give a fuck.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

WHAT UP RIDERS IT GONNA BE GREAT IN 2OO8 HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 23 2007, 03:31 PM~9515724
> *YEAH BIG I
> *


hope fully after a year you finally got that car to work with it complete.


----------

